# styles of Chen



## mammbi51 (Aug 10, 2017)

I STARTED TAKING TAI CHI,CHEN STYLE/ SILK REELING QI GONG AFTER KNEE REPLACEMENT . READING OTHER THREAD OF MARTIAL ARTS I FIND IT HARD TO BELIEVE ANYONE WHO HAS SUCH SURGERY WOULD FOLLOW A HARD STYLE.I MESSED UP BOTH KNEES  REQUIRING REPLACEMENT AND THERE IS NO WAY.... TO MY QUESTION ,IF ANYONE COULD DIRECT ME , ARE THERE DIFFERENT  STYLES OF CHEN STYLE TAI CHI? GOING YOU TUBE  I LOOK FOR CHEN SHORT FORM AND THERE SEEM TO BE A MULTIPLE VARIETY OFF " SHORT FORM" CALLED CHEN. 8,16,24 THEY ALL SEEM DIFFERENT..  HAVE FOUND AN INSTRUCTOR BUT HAVE NOT ASKED HER YET


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 10, 2017)

Did your caps lock button get stuck?


----------



## mammbi51 (Aug 10, 2017)

Sure looks like it.A reflection of the inner being I suppose


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 10, 2017)

Not sure what you are finding in 8, 12 and 24 that is Chen. Chen taijiquan that comes from the Chen family is all on style but there are various forms
Loajia Erlu Laojia Yilu, XInjia Yilu and XInjia Erlu and there are a few others, but they all come from the Chen family. There are also competition forms that come from the Chines government.

There are off shoot from Chen but they are not generally called Chen style. 

More info here

Chen-style t'ai chi ch'uan - Wikipedia

Chen Taijiquan: Chen Taiji forms, Taiji history, Tai Chi & Qigong classes, reference material and links


----------



## mograph (Aug 10, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Did your caps lock button get stuck?


English as second language, I'd wager. It takes a while for non-Anglophones to internalize the difference in meaning between upper and lower case. Then again, my aged Auntie uses caps lock rather recklessly, and she's quite nice.


----------



## VPT (Aug 11, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> Not sure what you are finding in 8, 12 and 24 that is Chen.



PRC forms abundant?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2017)

VPT said:


> PRC forms abundant?



List of Taijiquan forms

List of t'ai chi ch'uan forms - Wikipedia


----------



## VPT (Aug 11, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> List of Taijiquan forms
> 
> List of t'ai chi ch'uan forms - Wikipedia



Eww.


----------



## mograph (Aug 11, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> List of Taijiquan forms
> 
> List of t'ai chi ch'uan forms - Wikipedia


Where is Xue Fu?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2017)

mograph said:


> Where is Xue Fu?



It is not Taijiquan....it is the ultimate, most deadly, and evil martial art in the Universe though


----------



## mammbi51 (Aug 12, 2017)

mograph said:


> English as second language, I'd wager. It takes a while for non-Anglophones to internalize the difference in meaning between upper and lower case. Then again, my aged Auntie uses caps lock rather recklessly, and she's quite nice.


 Thats awful big of you. PERSONALLY  I LIKE  LIKE THe fLEXibility and Freedom afforded me by this great Nation of yourn. What else gave it away ? Mambi ? look that one up. FYI ve been here over 50 years and 2 of those  in the Army. How about you?


----------



## mammbi51 (Aug 12, 2017)

P S are you Chuck Norris by any chance?


----------



## mograph (Aug 13, 2017)

mammbi51 said:


> Thats awful big of you. PERSONALLY  I LIKE  LIKE THe fLEXibility and Freedom afforded me by this great Nation of yourn. What else gave it away ? Mambi ? look that one up. FYI ve been here over 50 years and 2 of those  in the Army. How about you?


Ah, thanks for the clarification. In case you didn't know, using all caps in a written communication is generally received as shouting. If you don't care how your communication is received by an audience, then why communicate at all?

By the way, having English as a second language isn't an insult. As a matter of fact, it's generally a good idea to be able to speak and/or write in more than one language.


----------

